
Time-Weighted and Money-Weighted Rate of Return for Dummies and Experts Alike - thebear
http://blog.greaterthanzero.com/post/133484117432/time-weighted-rate-of-return-and-money-weighted
======
o_nate
This particular article is rather basic, but the article and paper about FREQ
and its improvements over IRR are fascinating, especially if you've ever spent
time banging your head against the wall of trying to come up with the best way
to distill investment performance into a single number.

